# Sh*rtpay



## Anonymous (10 August 2005)

hallo,
soeben hab ich mich so über mich geärgert, dass ich ein forum gesucht und gefunden hab, aus dem ich informationen oder aufklärung erhalten kann. ich hoffe, ich bin hier an der richtigen stelle.
gestern bin ich auf eine test-seite gestoßen und hab mich unvorsichtiger weise mit meiner handynummer, passwort hab ich per sms erhalten, dort eingeloggt. natürlich hab ich mich eine weile in den tests dort aufgehalten und dann noch per e-mail eine auswertung abgefordert.
heute nun erschien eine sms:
Ihr Kontostand für die Nutzung des mobilen Services Sh*rtpay71 beträgt 24,95 Euro. Infos unter http mobile.sh*rtpay oder 0211-60262455.

hab ich in meiner naiivität etwas überlesen oder bin ich nicht auf die geschäftsbedingungen hingewiesen worden? ich hab keine ahnung.
folgen nun auf diese anmeldung noch mehr rechnungen? muss ich mich wieder abmelden - 
hiiiiiiiilfe, ich bin völlig unerfahren und ratlos....

wär sehr dankbar für eine beruhigende und aufklärende antwort?????????


----------



## dvill (10 August 2005)

Hier geht es lang: 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10922 

Dietmar Vill


----------

